# Pairing Input Requested



## Boatboy24 (Jul 2, 2013)

We'll be seeing some friends over the weekend and will be having chicken gyros with tomato tzatziki and an orzo salad with goat cheese. I'd like to bring some wine and/or beer that'll pair well with these. My initial thought is a Sauvignon Blanc. Any other suggestions? I'd love to be able to bring some beer that'll go well too. Thanks in advance.

Jim


----------



## pjd (Jul 2, 2013)

I think the Sauvignon Blanc is an excellent choice for a wine, I would think an IPA would complement the food. Of course I think an IPA goes with everything!


----------



## Julie (Jul 2, 2013)

I think you nail it with the Sauv Blanc and sorry can't help you with the beer


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks to both of you! SB it is!



pjd said:


> Of course I think an IPA goes with everything!



I agree. Our friends unfortunately suffer from "Hop Aversion" though. I'm almost leaning toward a Heffewizen with a big chunk of lemon in it.


----------

